# COC, CPC, CCS-P, CANPC searching for a position



## vinomodyjr (Nov 13, 2015)

LETTER OF INTRODUCTION
Vino C. Mody, Jr.
(678) 427-6511
Landline TX and FAX: (915) 642-4269

3353 Dunbar Lane, Suwanee, GA 30024					
6154 Black Mallard Place,	El Paso, Texas 79932


Purpose of this letter is to offer availability to provide my services as a medical coding specialist, having earned Certified Professional Coder  (CPC), Certified Outpatient Coder (COC), and Certified Anesthesia and Pain Management Coder (CANPC) credentials from AAPC, and Certified Coding Specialist-Physician Based (CCS-P) from AHIMA. Currently, I am enrolled in the course Health Data Analytics with Microsoft Excel?Fall 2015 at St. Scholastica.  Currently, I am enrolled in COC-A Practicum offered by AAPC. I am enrolled in the practicum of determining medical codes for 600 actual medical records for one year of work experience in an outpatient setting, a clinic, doctor?s office, emergency room, surgery center, or operative report. The practicum is enhancing my skills for ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II coding as a Certified outpatient coder (COC). I am in addition enrolled in CPC-A ICD-10 Practicum. The modules comprise 600 actual medical records utilizing ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II. ICD-10 has been implemented. I have completed CPC-A Practicum offered by AAPC. The CPC-A Practicum counts for one year of work experience. It involves doing three modules of 600 actual coding cases of medical records in a professional setting. It is my goal to find a coding and administrative position in health care industry, specifically with an entity that needs an individual of my capability and background who is quick-thinking, energetic and ready to hit the ground running. In addition, I have three medical coding licenses. I am skilled in both professional and hospital-based medical coding. I have skills in abstracting, coding, and have some knowledge of medical auditing and compliance. 

In addition, I am a Certified anesthesia and pain management coder, CANPC. For CANPC, I have passed CANPC exam and have specialty training in Anesthesia coding, Pain Management coding, Surgery/Nervous system coding, Surgery/Cardiovascular coding, E/M coding for anesthesia cases, Surgery coding, OB-GYN coding, Surgery/Integumentary System coding, Medicine coding, and Medicine/Cardiology coding.

Furthermore, I am in addition enrolled in Certified Cardiology Coder, CCC.

I am in addition proficient in ICD-10-CM from both AAPC. The training will place me up to speed for ICD-10 implementation on October 1, 2015. Currently, I am also ICD-10-PCS proficient through AAPC and AHIMA. I am a certified member of AAPC and member of AHIMA. The certification will make me of high value for medical coding employers, hospitals, clinics, and medical coding corporations.

My education and experience in medical terminology, anatomy, physiology, disease processes, research, molecular biology and patient care would be an asset to a clinic, hospital and   other health care service providers. In addition, I am trained in medical billing and related administrative processes and capable of promptly delivering error-free documentation, associated problem solving and follow-through the records through closure. For medical billing, I have knowledge of filling out CMS-1500 health insurance claim forms for Blue Cross Blue Shield, TRICARE, CHAMPVA, Medicare, Medicaid, and Workers Compensation. For administrative medical specialist, I have knowledge of the electronic health record, electronic medical record, and practice management. 

Attached is my resume. Please feel free to pass my contact information to your colleagues who might need an experienced health care administrative professional. I would be happy to meet with you to discuss my background and your current needs. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,


Vino C. Mody, Jr., COC, CPC, CCS-P, CANPC

References provided upon request































                                                                                                                                     VINO C. MODY, JR. COC?, CPC?, CCS-P, CANPC?____________________________????________________________________                                                                                                                              
                                                                          3353 Dunbar Lane, Suwanee GA 30024
						           6154 Black Mallard Place, El Paso, TX 79932
vinomodyjr13@gmail.com, vmody@cp.epcc.edu
                                                                                         678.427.6511
                                                                                         FAX: 915-642-4269

GOAL: MEDICAL CODING AND ADMINISTRATION

Certified professional coder (CPC), Certified outpatient coder (COC), Certified coding specialist-physician based (CCS-P), Certified anesthesia and pain management coder (CANPC): Strengths include:


	Medical coding ability using ICD-9-CM, CPT, HCPCS systems
	Medical coding ability using ICD-10-CM
	ICD-10-CM proficient
	ICD-10-PCS proficient
	ICD-10-CM specialized in ophthalmology and cardiology
	Anesthesia and pain management coding certified
	Knowledge of anatomy, physiology, disease processes
	Familiarity with medical coding software
	Adept use of Word, Excel, Internet
	Professional conduct (HIPAA, Joint Commission standards) 
	Medical records management
	Teamwork + excellent self-management 
	Leadership training
	Mastery of correct grammar, spelling, punctuation
	Medical Research experience 
	Training and knowledge of all areas of medicine



EDUCATION AND PROFESSIONAL ORGANIZATIONS                                                                                    

Completed, Webinar, Orthopedic Trauma, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2015 
Enrolled, Health Data Analytics witrh Microsoft Excel?2015 Fall course, The College of St. Scholastica, Duluth, MN October 27, 2015-present
Completed Anatomy and Pathophysiology of the Nervous System, Webinar, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2015
Completed ICD-10 and Your Skin, Webinar, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT September 2015
Enrolled, Certified Cardiology Coder (CCC) training, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT September 2015-present
Webinar for 2.0 CANPC CEUs, 2015 CPT Updates, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 2015
Certified Anesthesia and Pain Management Coder (CANPC), American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 2015
Passed CANPC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT August 15, 2015
Completed training, CANPC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-August 2015
Completed CPC Re-certification for CPC-A certification earned in October 2013, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT May 2015
Completed and passed AHIMA Academy ICD-10-CM/PCS post-training e-assessment earning 4.0 CEUs, AHIMA, Chicago, IL July 2015
Certified Outpatient Coder (COC), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT June 2015
Passed COC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 20, 2015
Completed training, COC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT April 2015-June 2015
Certified Professional Coder (CPC), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT March 2015
Earned Certificate of achievement, Practicode CPC-A Practicum with CEUs badge, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT November 2014
Earned CEUs for webinar Correctly coding nuclear medicine procedures, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT December 2013
Earned CEUs for webinar Neurovascular interventional coding, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT March 2014
Earned CEUs for webinar Coding for diabetes: pregnancy and beyond, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014
Credential, Certified Coding Specialist-Physician based (CCS-P), American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL March 2015-May 2015
Passed CCS-P exam, American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA), Chicago, IL May 13, 2015
Completed training, CCS-P, AHIMA, Chicago, IL March-May 2015
Completion of training, Certificate of completion for 1.0 CEU for ICD-10-CM Chapter 7: Diseases of the Eye and Adnexa, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 13, 2015
Completion of training, Certificate of completion for 1.0 CEU for ICD-10-CM Chapter 9: Diseases of the Circulatory System, AHIMA, Chicago, IL June 23, 2015
Training in Certified coding specialist (CCS) from Ohio Health Information Management Association (OHIMA), Gahanna, Ohio May 2015
Certificate of ICD-10-CM proficiency, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT January 12, 2014
Successfully completed 150 question untimed, unproctored online assessment for ICD-10-CM, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT January 2014
Certificate of completion for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-PCS code set training for procedural codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT June 2015
Certificate of proficiency for 16.0 CEUs, ICD-10-CM code set training for diagnosis codes, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT January 2014 
Image0001 CANPC, score 62%, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT September 13, 2014
NHA Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA) Paper-Pencil, Leawood, KS February 2015
NHA Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS), Leawood, KS March 2015
Certificate of completions for 1.0 CEU ea., Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT May 2015-June 2015
Certified professional coder-apprentice (CPC-A), American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2013
Passed CPC exam, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Salt Lake City, UT October 2013
Completed training, CPC exam, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT April-October 2013
Certificate for upholding high standards, AAPC, Salt Lake City, UT 2013
Certificate of Completion, Administrative Medical Specialist with Medical Billing and Coding + Medical Terminology (360 Hours), University of Georgia, Athens, GA February 2015
Graduate, Medical Coding Specialist Course (600 Hours), U.S. Career Institute, Fort Collins, CO 2012-2013

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

             Remote medical coder, HGS EBOS, LLC, Peoria, IL, September 22, 2015-present

?	Performed medical coding at more than 50 hospitals throughout USA. Medicallly coded electronic health records for both inpatient and outpatient. Received assignments for Hinsdale clinic ancillary services, Florida Hospital Waterman, and Tampa Hospital. Gained experience in abstracting and medical coding. 

Medical coding trainee, CPC-A ICD-10 Practicum, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT, November 2015-present

?	Performed medical coding utilizing ICD-10-CM codes for diagnosis. Performing medical coding on 600 actual medical records utilizing ICD-10-CM, CPT, and HCPCS for one year of work experience. The medical records are from E/M encounters, hospitals, office visits, operating room, radiology reports, and pathology reports. The work involves abstracting from medical records.  

Certified cardiology coder training, CCC, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT, September 2015-present

?	Logged into and determined answers for 85 question-cases for cardiology coding. Learned about Evaluation and Management for Coding Cardiology. Studied CPT coding for Echocardiographic study, Nuclear imaging, Catheterization with Intervention, Peripheral Vascular Studies, Peripheral Vascular Interventions, Electrophysiology (EP), and Pacemakers and Defibrillation. 

Anesthesia and Pain Management specialty coding trainee, CANPC, American Academy of      Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-August 15, 2015

?	Completed specialty training in Anesthesia and Pain Management coding, CANPC for one year of anesthesia coding experience. I have specialty training for CANPC in Anesthesia coding, Pain Management coding, Surgery/Nervous system coding, Surgery/Cardiovascular coding, Surgery coding, Medicine coding, and E/M coding for anesthesia cases.

Cardiology coding lecturer, Local Chapter AAPC Seminar, American Academy of Professional Coders, Western Tech, El Paso, TX September 12, 2015

?	Prepared lecture on cardiology coding. Covered topics Coronary artery bypass graft, angiography, valvular disorders, central venous catheter, and abdominal aortic aneurysm. 

Medical coding trainee, Practicode COC-A Practicum, American Academy of Professional     Coders, Salt Lake City, UT July 2015-present

?	Assigned medical codes. Enrolled in practicum of determining medical codes for 600 actual medical records for one year of work experience in outpatient clinic, doctor?s office, emergency room, surgery center, or operative report. Abstracting clinical information from medical records. Enhanced skills for ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II coding as a COC.

             Cardiology coding lecturer, Southwest University, El Paso, TX April 2015-June 2015

?	Prepared lecture on cardiology coding. Covered topics Coronary artery bypass graft, angiography, valvular disorders, central venous catheter, and abdominal aortic aneurysm. Lecture was successfully presented under the supervision of Yasenia Ceniceros, CPC on June 26, 2015. Earned certificate of appreciation from Southwest University for collaboration as a Guest Speaker with the Presentation ?Medical Coding for Cardiology? on June 26, 2015.

Customer Service Representative, Farooq Givani Agency, Norcross, GA 2013-Present

?	Handled customer service and policy payment. This work is ongoing.

         Medical coding trainee, Practicode CPC-A Practicum, American Academy of Professional Coders, Salt Lake City, UT June 2014-November 2014

?	Assigned medical codes. Determined medical codes to 600 actual medical records for one year of work experience in a hospital, clinic, doctor?s office, emergency room, operative report, radiology report, or pathology report setting. Abstracted clinical information from medical records. Developed skills for medical coding involving ICD-9-CM, CPT, and HCPCS II. 

HOBBIES AND VOLUNTEER
Local AAPC Chapter El Paso, TX Vice President Nominee, 400 Hitter baseball card corporation Vice President (1985-1990), India temple volunteer, American Red Cross, ISKON, baseball card collecting, plane model building, artwork, tennis, USTA/ALTA (1995-1997), USTA Captain, ALTA Co-Captain

AWARDS
Marquis Who?s Who in Medicine and Healthcare 2006-2007, featured as Chunilal Mody, M.D.
Summa cum laude, high honors in Molecular biology, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN, 1993 
Crown Princess Margaretas grant, Karolinska Institutet, Stockholm, Sweden, 2004
Chancellor?s scholarship, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN, 1989
Valedictorian, Parkview High School, Lilburn, GA, 1989

MEDICAL CODING PUBLICATIONS
Vino C. Mody Jr., CPC-A, Publication, Newly Credentialed Members, Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, January 2014.
Vino C. Mody Jr., COC, Publication, Newly Credentialed Members, Healthcare Business Monthly, AAPC, September 2015.

SIGNIFICANT ADDITIONAL UNDERGRADUATE, MEDICAL, AND RESEARCH TRAINING
Available upon request
See NAPSROnline

REFERENCES 
Available upon request


----------



## ShellyGenaro (Nov 17, 2015)

If you are still looking for a full time position please email your resume to srgenaro@apsmedbill.com I am the coding supervisor. We are looking for remote coders. The company name is APS Medical Billing located in Toledo, OH. 

thank you


----------



## kitkatcoder (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello,

Equalize RCM is looking to fill remote coding roles for INPT, SDS, OBS.  
Please send your resume to the coding director crisleyla.sliman@equalizercm.com


----------

